# deck spacer



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

i wanted to see what the deck spacer on a sr20 would look like...i saw that someone made one for it...does anyone have the pic?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sentraspeed said:


> i wanted to see what the deck spacer on a sr20 would look like...i saw that someone made one for it...does anyone have the pic?


Golden eagle makes it. No pic though.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mike I was hoping you'd answer this one. I think you're the only person on the board who knew the answer


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

what exactly is a deck spacer?.is this something that alters the block height?.


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

SVP5TEN said:


> what exactly is a deck spacer?.is this something that alters the block height?.


it raises the block up so you can use diffrent pistons and rods and stuff sometimes it equals a better motor


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

robert from golden eagle has just emailed me that they no longer make deck plates for the SR engines. does anyone know who else would be making a deck plates?


----------

